# Trophies



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, how many of you use trophies on your models?

To qualify this, I mean adding heads, bits of gear, dead guys on the base, etc. Things that workshop didn't include with the model. Chaos terminator trophy racks don't count, unless you add to them.

And I'd love to see some pics of your favorite trophies in your army.


Kreuger


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't have any so far, but my chaos lord is going to get a lot of trophies.

Oh, i often add skulls on chains to my guys, does that count?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

I use trophies sometimes mainly on boss polls and base's but i think I'll use more on my space marine's


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> I use trophies sometimes mainly on boss polls and base's but i think I'll use more on my space marine's


I think that this takes the cake as far as trophies are concerned. Nice model Jimmy:good:!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

_Nope, just what comes on the model._ was the closest to _Given the option I remove the trophies GW put on there_.

I like a sleeker, less spiky, model.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

i hate the trophy racks, i took them off my chaos terminators, and just have a row of spikes where the racks used to be. I just feel that as close combat specialist, would know to keep themselves lights and not have more to get in the way. Also, it got in the way of some of my poses


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I used to model trophies.....till i realised it looks craps.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

iv only added what comes in the box really, for enemy kills i find tallying a better and less cluttered method


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

If it will look good, then yeah I will give a model trophies, normally to commemorate a specific kill, but I don't go overboard.

Or I will just add tally to the weapons maybe, or add another purity seal for example.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

If the model kills something really awesome in some really awesome way, then I might give it something...


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

johnnymajic said:


> i hate the trophy racks, i took them off my chaos terminators, and just have a row of spikes where the racks used to be. I just feel that as close combat specialist, would know to keep themselves lights and not have more to get in the way. Also, it got in the way of some of my poses


But, but, they're khorne, they shouldn't care how much they weigh, besides i dont think adding a few spikes is going to make much of a difference when you think of the overall weight af a terminator anyway


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

johnnymajic said:


> i hate the trophy racks, i took them off my chaos terminators, and just have a row of spikes where the racks used to be. I just feel that as close combat specialist, would know to keep themselves lights and not have more to get in the way. Also, it got in the way of some of my poses


I'm with this guy. I mean, look at the queek model:










How in the fuck does he fight with that thing on his back?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Mostly when ever it was an epic game or I barely won. Usually like a kill mark on the guns or banners.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Varakir said:


> I'm with this guy. I mean, look at the queek model:
> 
> How in the fuck does he fight with that thing on his back?



When dealing with a world inhabited by magic, dragons, ogres, and let's face it, walking rat-men - i tend not to worry about things like the weight of a trophy rack or weapon size! Maybe that's just me though... 

Besides, i think it looks awesome! :biggrin:

And to answer the question, dependent on the model, i might throw a little something on there. Once in a blue moon.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> When dealing with a world inhabited by magic, dragons, ogres, and let's face it, walking rat-men - i tend not to worry about things like the weight of a trophy rack or weapon size! Maybe that's just me though...
> 
> Besides, i think it looks awesome! :biggrin:


Don't get me wrong, i think that model is one of GW's best looking sculpts :victory:

I think it's just me. I understand the need to suspend belief, but particular things niggle me. It's the reason all my SMs carry a helmet, either on their head or on their person, but yet all my swords are enormous and massively impractical.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Although I don't like trophy racks, it doesn't stop me from adding skulls, helmets, or other body parts on the bases or beneath the foot of my terminator. This is just to show that they do have some killing ability


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Im a huge fan of trophies. I bought Calgar just to impale him on the spikes on the front of my chaos landraider along with half a UM tac squad. I also like to add trophies to my traitor guard in the form of armor from other races.

What kind of chaos general wouldnt hang corpses from his vehicles anyway? They provide extra protection if nothing else.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Evil beaver2 said:


> What kind of chaos general wouldnt hang corpses from his vehicles anyway? They provide extra protection if nothing else.


This chaos general wouldn't. I believe in efficiency, keeping things a light and effective as possible. Also I just don't like the way most of these things look. It's just a personal thing


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

I do some on occasion. Lately i have been working on using green stuff to make trophy skinnings to hang off my emperor's children. 
this 1 i just added a head I found in my spare parts box









again raided the spare part box to dress up the base


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I dont use "trophies" per-say but every time my DP kills something I put a little tick mark on his armour. My old DP has 49 kills so the marks are getting up there. I am actually trying to think of a new way of doing it. maybe ill find some interesting idea as this thread grows.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

currently i only have something in the works for my CSM dreadnought (it single-handily killed between 800-1100 points of SWs in a 1500 point game) although what im gonna add is the issue *looks @ the Chaos vehicle sprue*. usually i try to add tabards / spiky bitz / helmets to the model in some way.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Each of my armies has at least one trophy from each of my opponents/friends armies. And I make sure that said models remain on the table until the last possible moment just to piss them off lol.


----------



## Unsuitably (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm just starting a Space Wolves army based off of Sven Bloodhowl's great company. As part of including a theme I am not going to use a single helmet in the entire force, might require some green stuff to change some hair etc but should be fun.

The fluff is that they tattoo themselves with their sagas, so I am planning to add tattoos based on impressive efforts by model. As I am going to keep it to a sort of line based design, the more achieve the less skin you will be able to see under their tattoos. So not trophies as such, but rather tattoos.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@ JimmyGunn - A man after my own heart!

I almost never add trophies to my models. I'll usually leave on there the ones that come with them, especially if they're integral to he model.

However! My icons/standards are all repurposed enemy models 

The Harlequins and the Ultramarines were in honor of my friend's armies. The others are there just to shine on those dopey loyalists.






































Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

My orks have tons of trophies, although they tend to take the form of looted tanks in my friends' colour schemes. :laugh:










One of my friends uses a Farsight Enclave army, so I quite enjoy 'looting' his army's tanks.


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think that is my new favorite looted vehicle...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Er....which end is the front?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's awesome. Nothing quite like turning an elegant tau floater into a frinding orky half-track. =)

Maybe some looted battle suits as killa-kans next? 

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

lol the front is the end with the saw and ramp. The 'back door' of the skyray is open and there are a bunch of grinders in there, it's a deffrolla. 

As for a looted battlesuit...










^Warboss in mega armour, with attack drone. :laugh: This is a pretty old photo, the model is nicely based now but Kommanda O'Sullivan is pretty much the same. Gotta love the orks!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I keep a small stockpile of skull bitz for my Lord of Khorne (WHFB). It's really the only model I add stuff to on a regular basis, and then only because the more skulls are added to the juggernaut or to some random chain dangling from his saddle, the more he looks like a Dio album cover. Every time he kills an enemy lord in a challenge, I add another skull. So far, he's up to eleven-- you'd be surprised how hard it is to get a lord to fight another lord in Fantasy... smart people don't let it happen if they can help it.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I prefer more practical 'trophies' than just a head on a pike. For example my Scythes of the Emperor Captain has a knife made out of a hormagaunt scything talon.


----------

